
Modern scientists are wrong far more than you think (2017) - pseudolus
https://psmag.com/education/scientists-are-wrong-a-lot
======
75dvtwin
I liked the

"There are many compelling reasons to push for publishing "uninteresting" or
"negative" results. Efficiency is one obvious reason: Scientists need not
waste time testing hypotheses that have been repeatedly shown to be false. …

But perhaps most importantly, without negative results, evaluating whether a
purported scientific discovery is true is simply impossible. "

~~~
gus_massa
Experiment 1: Ceramic are good conductors. Result: false

Experiment 2: Ceramic are superconductors. Result: false

What is your conclusion?

~~~
toufiqbarhamov
Maybe it’s a topological conductor under high pressures? Is there some kind of
dopant or glaze which could improve conductivity? Is it a very good insulator?
If so, maybe those properties could be useful.

I’m being a bit facetious, but too many great discoveries have a backstory
like, “We thought Jello might cure cancer, but it turns out not to. During the
course of our investigations though we realized it was a novel treatment for
Alzheimer’s.” Sometimes going back to solved problems with new tools and
insights is valuable.

